
Does gender matter? (2006) [pdf] - stablemap
https://www.nature.com/scitable/content/ne0000/ne0000/ne0000/ne0000/10602856/B_Barres13-July-1996.pdf
======
orionblastar
As long as a person can do their job and avoid being mean to others, it does
not matter what gender etc they are.

